# Big Boy No. 4014 “West Coast Steam Tour.” in July 2022



## TinCan782 (Apr 11, 2022)

"World's Largest Steam Locomotive 'Big Boy No. 4014' Returns to the Tracks to Celebrate 160 years of Union Pacific"
Visiting: Sparks, Nevada; Roseville, California; Portland, Oregon; Boise, Idaho.









World's Largest Steam Locomotive 'Big Boy No. 4014' Returns to the Tracks to Celebrate 160 years of Union Pacific


Kicking off June 26 from Cheyenne, Wyoming, Big Boy No. 4014's 'West Coast Steam Tour' will celebrate Union Pacific’s 160th anniversary, railroad heritage and the communities the railroad serves, visiting the Pacific Northwest for the first time since its return to service.



www.up.com


----------



## tomfuller (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm hoping to see it going through Chemult Oregon around 7/10 or 11. I know how to get to Cascade Summit where it will be moving slowly.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 11, 2022)

TinCan782 said:


> "World's Largest Steam Locomotive 'Big Boy No. 4014' Returns to the Tracks to Celebrate 160 years of Union Pacific"
> Visiting: Sparks, Nevada; Roseville, California; Portland, Oregon; Boise, Idaho.
> 
> 
> ...


I still remember that after the 2019 Gathering in Dallas, Alice and a friend and I saw "Big Boy " in Luling during its tour of Texas, and Alice chased it to East Texas also.


----------



## Cal (Apr 12, 2022)

Would love to see it but I’ll be riding the rails elsewhere for much of it.


----------



## Alice (Apr 12, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> I still remember that after the 2019 Gathering in Dallas, Alice and a friend and I saw "Big Boy " in Luling during its tour of Texas, and Alice chased it to East Texas also.


And will be again this year, too. I grew up with 4014 from when it was welded to the rails at the Pomona fairgrounds.


----------



## jruff001 (Apr 12, 2022)

This is beautiful, I am glad UP is keeping it alive.


----------



## gswager (Apr 14, 2022)

I hope I get a chance to see it. It's about 45 minutes of country drive to the UP line. I've seen UP 844 up close.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 14, 2022)

tomfuller said:


> I'm hoping to see it going through Chemult Oregon around 7/10 or 11. I know how to get to Cascade Summit where it will be moving slowly.



I am willing to bet Cascade Summit will be a madhouse of railfans. So best of luck to you on chasing that. I'll probably chase it in the Columbia River Gorge. From the Washington side of the river.


----------



## Cal (Apr 14, 2022)

Seaboard92 said:


> I am willing to bet Cascade Summit will be a madhouse of railfans


It will be so impressive to see it climb it though.


----------



## GiantsFan (Apr 14, 2022)

I’m in the Bay Area, so I’ll definitely be heading up to Roseville to see it. Hopefully I can catch it as it arrives/leaves as well


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 23, 2022)

GiantsFan said:


> I’m in the Bay Area, so I’ll definitely be heading up to Roseville to see it. Hopefully I can catch it as it arrives/leaves as well


See Alice's Post in another thread about Steamer Trips in 2022, Big Boys Trip is being delayed by UP to concentrate on Freight!


----------



## GiantsFan (Apr 25, 2022)

Hopefully they reschedule it sooner rather than later!!


----------



## dadonatrain (May 2, 2022)

Nice article and pics in today’s New York Times on UP’s Big Boy 4-8-8-4 on its trip around the south in 2021.


----------



## dadonatrain (May 2, 2022)

TinCan782 said:


> "World's Largest Steam Locomotive 'Big Boy No. 4014' Returns to the Tracks to Celebrate 160 years of Union Pacific"
> Visiting: Sparks, Nevada; Roseville, California; Portland, Oregon; Boise, Idaho.
> 
> 
> ...


Rats. I missed this thread before posting my own elsewhere! Moderator: delete mine and accept my mea culpa!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 2, 2022)

One thing I noticed about the Big Boy as it stopped in my hometown was all the labor required to keep it humming even after being converted to an oil burner. It really hit home why diesel electrics took over so quickly despite being far less powerful on a per-unit basis during the steam retirement days.


----------

